# Advice



## vsnoopy619 (May 23, 2015)

I'm a 5'7" male 185lbs about 23% body fat. I have done 2 cycles with 250mg cyp. and 150mg decca twice a week. I would like to keep my weight and lean up and stay at about 15% body fat. Am I going about it that right way. I gain a little weight with the dose to about 190-195. I like the strength gains but want a little different result. What should I do different.


----------



## brazey (May 24, 2015)

Welcome to the community. Hit the nutrition forum. It's all about the diet.


----------



## johnsonl3872 (May 24, 2015)

Agreed-change diet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vsnoopy619 (May 24, 2015)

Will do that, thanks


----------



## Guillotine (May 24, 2015)

Welcome aboard!  Changing diet is most effective way to do what you want.


----------

